# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Kadri Arifi: Nuk di që SHIK-u të jetë përfshirë në krim

## L-7

Kadri Arifi: Nuk di që SHIK-u të jetë përfshirë në krim 
, më 30 korrik 2010

Prishtinë, 30 korrik  Ndihmësdrejtori i përgjithshëm për Shtyllën kundër krimit në Policinë e Kosovës, Kadri Arifi, thotë se ka prova të mjaftueshme që e implikojnë guvernatorin e BQK-së, Hashim Rexhepi, në krim të organizuar. Ai paralajmëron se do të ketë arrestime të tjera, ndërsa numri i rasteve që po hetohen nga policia është dyshifror. 
Kadri Arifi, zyrtar i lartë në Policinë e Kosovës, garanton se Kosova nuk rrezikohet nga terrorizmi, ndërkaq lufta kundër krimit ka vështirësi në Mitrovicë për shkak të gjendjes politike. Arifi në një intervistë për Kohën Ditore, të publikuar sot, ka folur edhe për SHIK-un, takimin me shefin e këtij shërbimi, Kadri Veseli, ndërsa është shprehur i bindur se kjo organizatë nuk është e përfshirë në krim. Ai ka folur edhe për vjedhjen e provave, për kamerat e sigurisë atë natë dhe shumë çështje të tjera.      
I pyetur për rezultatet aktuale, udhëheqësi i Shtyllës kundër krimit tha se rezultatet e luftës kundër krimit, Policia e Kosovës i ka pasur në mënyrë permanente që nga koha e transicionit dhe nga ndërtimi i fuqive vetjake të luftimit të krimit. 
Rreth aksionit të fundit i Policisë së Kosovës, të vlerësuar më i madhi kohëve të fundit, arrestimi i guvernatorit Rexhepi, Arifi ka thënë se dyshim se ky është njëri prej rasteve që quhen të mëdha në kuptimin figurativ për hetim. Kjo është evidente që ka ngjallur pak më shumë interesim te publiku për shkak se bëhet fjalë për arrestimin e guvernatorit të bankës. Këto hetime kane filluar në vitin 2008, është një lëndë mjaftë komplekse. Duhet të kryhen dhe janë kryer shumë veprime hetimore financiare dhe krejt kjo ka të bëjë me dyshime të bazuara të shpërdorimit të detyrës zyrtare dhe ushtrimit të ndikimit, korrupsionit e kështu me radhë. Janë kryesisht vepra që sanksionohen nga kapitulli i asaj që ne i quajmë korrupsion. Me faktin që nga gjykata i është caktuar paraburgimi prej 30 ditësh kjo dëshmon se Policia ka arritur ta bindë gjykatën dhe ka prezantuar dëshmi me të cilat merret seriozisht gjykata dhe ne besojmë që kjo të procedohet në bazë të ligjit. Policia e ka kryer punën gjithmonë në koordinim me prokurorë të Prokurorisë Speciale të Kosovës. Jemi munduar dhe jam shumë i sigurt që hetuesit tanë kanë qenë shumë të paanshëm, profesionistë dhe të pandikuar. Kjo do të marrë ende kohë për shkak se duhet të kryhen shumë veprime hetimore. 
Ajo çka duhet thënë për të qenë korrekt me publikun është që një numër i madh i rasteve menaxhohen në mënyrë të veçantë nga Prokuroria Speciale e Kosovës, edhe veprimet hetimore të Policisë kryesisht janë zhvilluar nga departamenti ekzekutiv i Policisë së EULEX-it i cili ka kompetenca për luftimin e plotë të krimit. Kështu që duhet të jetë e qartë edhe për neve se Departamenti ekzekutiv i EULEX-it por edhe njësitë hetimore të Policisë së Kosovës veprojnë nën ombrellën dhe nën udhëzimet e drejtpërdrejta të Prokurorisë Speciale (Më gjerësisht sot në Koha Ditore)

----------


## L-7

Policë të dyshuar si pjesëtarë të SHIK-ut, të paprekshëm nga ligji
10 janar 2010


	
Prishtinë, 10 janar  Struktura e Shërbimit Informativ të Kosovës vazhdon të jetë e paprekshme nga organet e drejtësisë. Ndonëse nuk janë zbardhur rastet e vrasjeve politike të pasluftës, për të cilat shpesh është akuzuar kjo organizatë, organet e drejtësisë nuk hetojnë as shkeljet më të vogla për të cilat ata dyshohen. 
Koha Ditore ka raportuar tri javë më parë për dyshimet për shkelje ligjore të dy pjesëtarëve të policisë, Kadri Arifi, udhëheqës i Shtyllës së Krimit në Policinë e Kosovës, dhe Emin Beqiri, drejtor i Policisë së Kosovës për rajonin e Prishtinës, të cilët Nazim Bllaca i kishte etiketuar si ish-kolegë të tij në SHIK. Të njëjtët më pas kishin ndërmarrë një fushatë nëpër media duke shpërndarë dokumente konfidenciale, e madje Arifi kishte organizuar edhe konferencë për shtyp, ku i kishte quajtur shpifje akuzat e Bllacës.
EULEX-i, që është duke e hetuar këtë rast pa Policinë e Kosovës, ka porositur që askush nuk duhet të paragjykojë asgjë në lidhje me një rast që është duke u hetuar, duke iu referuar rastit Bllaca.
Nuk jam në dijeni për atë konferencë për media, por në përgjithësi mund të them se kurdo që një rast është nën hetime duhet që të argumentohet në bazë të hetimeve, prandaj drejtësia duhet ta thotë fjalën e fundit, pati deklaruar tri javë më parë zëdhënësja e EULEX-it, Karen Limdal.
Në anën tjetër, kolegu i Arifit, Beqiri, u kishte dhënë mediave dokumente në rrugë jozyrtare për procedurat hetimore që ishin zhvilluar ndaj Bllacës, gjë që sanksionohet me Kod Penal të Kosovës.  
Kryeprokurori i Qarkut në Prishtinë, Osman Kryeziu i ka thënë gazetës se institucioni që ai drejton nuk është kompetent për të hetuar vepra të tilla. 
Kjo çështje i përket më shumë Prokurorisë Komunale dhe jo Prokurorisë së Qarkut, sepse ne merremi me vepra më të rënda, ka deklaruar Kryeziu. 
Mirëpo, përgjegjësinë për të hetuar këtë rast nuk e ka marrë as kryeprokurori komunal. Ai ka deklaruar se ky rast mund të hetohet vetëm nëse pala e dëmtuar bën ankesë. 
Ky rast nuk mund të ndiqet si kallëzim i sekretit zyrtar për shkak se nuk ka ligj për mbrojtjen e sekretit zyrtar, mund të ndiqet si kallëzim i sekretit derisa rasti është në procedurë, mirëpo për këtë Kodi Penal parasheh që rasti mund të niset nëse ka ankesë nga pala e dëmtuar, ka deklaruar kryeprokurori komunal, Aleksandër Lumezi. 
Ndërkohë, personi që të paktën zyrtarisht është udhëheqës i Beqirit dhe Arifit, drejtori i përgjithshëm i Policisë së Kosovës, Sheremet Ahmeti nuk është shprehur i gatshëm të japë sqarime se pse një person i dyshuar udhëheq Shtyllën e Krimit dhe pse nuk janë nisur të paktën procedura disiplinore ndaj tyre. 
Unë jam në pushim vjetor dhe nuk mund të flas asgjë derisa jam në pushim. Më vjen shumë keq, por nuk konsideroj që është në rregull të flas derisa jam në pushim vjetor, ka qenë komenti i vetëm i drejtorit Ahmeti. 
Ndërkaq, Zyra për media e policisë ka konfirmuar se nuk janë nisur procedura të brendshme disiplinore.
Analisti për çështje të sigurisë, Agim Musliu, e quan të metë të UNMIK-ut, për shkak se këtë rast nuk e kanë proceduar në prokurori. 
Sipas tij, nevojitet vullnet politik që të veprojë drejtësia.  
Nuk mund të paragjykoj se a frikohet dikush nga SHIK-u, por vërehet një hezitim i të gjitha subjekteve dhe institucioneve. Mendoj që po të kishte vullnet të theksuar politik shumë çështje do të ishin qartësuar më shpejt e që do të ishte në dobi të gjithë shoqërisë sonë, është shprehur Musliu. 
Veprimtaria e SHIK-ut, që është e lidhur ngushtë me partinë në pushtet, Partinë Demokratike të Kosovës, qysh nga paslufta ka mbetur e errët për opinion dhe nuk është hetuar apo shpalosur nga askush.
Vullneti politik, sipas Qeverisë së Kosovës, ekziston dhe se kjo qeveri ka prioritet zbatimin e ligjit. Zëvendëskryeministri Hajredin Kuçi, ka deklaruar se në Kosovë asnjë person nuk është mbi ligjin. 
Ndërsa, sa i përket të kaluarës së SHIK-ut, Kuqi ka deklaruar se kjo çështje duhet të debatohet, por nuk ka treguar nga kush. 
Është çështje që mendoj se duhet të debatohet nga struktura të tjera, për veprimtarinë e secilit individ dhe secilit organizëm në Kosovë që të jetë transparent, ka thënë ai.

----------


## L-7

Agjentët e SHIK-ut në Polici shkelin ligjin me paragjykimet për Bllacën

Në vitin 2007, shefi i Shtyllës së Krimit në Policinë e Kosovës ishte transferuar nga Shtylla e Krimit në Logjistikë, për shkak se, siç thuhej në vendim, takohet vazhdimisht me kreun e SHIK-ut, Kadri Veseli, dhe lëshon informata konfidenciale. Pas publikimit të CD-së së Bllacës, Arifi kishte organizuar konferencë për media duke paragjykuar se Bllaca po shpifte, megjithëse me ligj kjo nuk i lejohet një polici, i cili nuk është i kyçur në hetime 
Kastriot Jahaj

Prishtinë, 17 dhjetor  Në CD-në që ishte shpërndarë në Kuvendin e Kosovës për media, Nazim Bllaca e kishte përmendur emrin e drejtorit rajonal të Policisë së Prishtinës, Emin Beqiri, si agjent i Shërbimit Informativ të Kosovës, (SHIK). Menjëherë pas publikimit të kësaj CD-je kishte reaguar Policia e Kosovës, duke organizuar konferencë për media, në të cilën megjithëse ishte theksuar se rastin është duke e hetuar prokurori i EULEX-it, drejtori i Shtyllës së Krimit në Polici, Kadri Arifi, kishte paragjykuar duke i cilësuar si shpifje deklarimet e Bllacës. Ligji nuk ia lejon atij që të japë vlerësime për rastin pa u kryer hetimet. Ai madje pa kërkesën e gazetarëve kishte publikuar edhe disa raste, ku Nazim Bllaca akuzohej për vepra të ndryshme penale.
Pas konferencës së Policisë, ku Kadri Arifi e kishte akuzuar për shpifje, Nazim Bllaca i kishte thënë gazetës se një ndër informatorët e SHIK-ut në Policinë e Kosovës, përveç Emin Beqirit nga Lipjani, është edhe Kadri Arifi, po ashtu nga Lipjani.
Mirëpo i gjithë ky aktivitet i Arifit duket se është bërë me qëllim që ta mbrojë SHIK-un. Nga burime të gazetës brenda Policisë së Kosovës është marrë vesh se pikërisht për shkak të lidhjeve të ngushta me krerët e SHIK-ut, Kadri Arifit i ishte shqiptuar si masë disiplinore një transferim nga Shtylla e Krimit në Logjistikën e Policisë së Kosovës. Sipas këtij burimi, kjo masë disiplinore ishte lëshuar me arsyetimin se Kadri Arifi takohet vazhdimisht me kreun e SHIK-ut, Kadri Veseli, dhe lëshon informata konfidenciale. 
Ky vendim ishte lëshuar nga një pjesëtar i Njësitit të inteligjencës të Policisë së UNMIK-ut në vitin 2006.
I pyetur për këtë nëpërmjet telefonit, Arifi nuk ka mohuar as nuk ka pohuar asgjë, vetëm ka thënë se nuk do ta komentojë këtë në opinion. Smerrem me ato sende, sdu me i komentu ato në opinion. Sështë problem i joti ky, ka thënë ai, duke e përplasur telefonin. Gazeta ka kontaktuar edhe me Zyrën për media të Policisë së Kosovës, të cilët kanë kërkuar që pyetja në lidhje me këtë masë disiplinore ndaj shefit të Shtyllës së Krimit tu drejtohet me shkrim, mirëpo përgjigjja e vetme e kësaj zyre ka qenë heshtja. 
Gazeta po ashtu ka provuar të marrë një përgjigje nga Kadri Arifi përse i ishte dashur të organizonte konferencë për media për ti quajtur shpifje akuzat e Bllacës në CD, përderisa këto akuza po hetoheshin nga EULEX-i dhe Bllacës i ishte caktuar masa e arrestit shtëpiak. Ai vazhdimisht e ka mbyllur telefonin dhe nuk ka dashur të jepte shpjegime. 
Ndërkohë zëdhënësi i Policisë së Kosovës, Brahim Sadria, e ka arsyetuar mbajtjen e konferencës për shkak të kërkesave të shumta nga mediat dhe sipas zëdhënësit, për të informuar në lidhje me pozicionin e Policisë së Kosovës në lidhje me rastin Bllaca. Ai vazhdimisht ka theksuar se EULEX-i ka udhëhequr hetimet dhe jo Policia e Kosovës, mirëpo nuk ka qenë në gjendje të sqarojë se pse drejtori i Shtyllës së Krimit ka paragjykuar, duke i quajtur shpifje deklarimet e Bllacës në CD. 
PK-ja nuk ka qenë e kyçur në këtë rast, sepse ka qenë duke u hetuar nga Prokuroria Speciale e EULEX-it. Lidhur me këtë deklaratë mund ti drejtoheni personit të lartshënuar, (Kadri Arifi). Nuk kam kompetencë ti i komentoj deklaratat e tij, është shprehur Sadria. 

Aktivitetet e Emin Beqirit dhe të Kadri Arifit kundër Bllacës

Në këtë konferencë për media Arifi, i cili është akuzuar si agjent i SHIK-ut, pa kërkesën e mediave, me vetë dëshirë dhe pa autorizim të prokurorit special të EULEX-it, i cili udhëheq hetimet, i kishte shpalosur disa raste sekrete. Faredin Gashi, i akuzuar në CD si vrasës me pagesë i SHIK-ut, e kishte akuzuar Nazim Bllacën për shantazh dhe kërcënime. 
Shefi i Shtyllës së Krimit në Policinë e Kosovës, Kadri Arifi, madje kishte shprehur besimin se EULEX-i do të marrë vendim të arsyeshëm në bazë të informatave që marrin nga intervista. Ai kishte bërë të ditur se njëri ndër personat e përfolur nga Nazim Bllaca, Fahredin Gashi, më 10 korrik të 2009, ka paraqitur në Polici, në Ferizaj, një rast të shantazhit nga Bllaca, por, sipas tij, aktualisht në këtë fazë të hetimeve nuk do të jetë e lehtë që të japin informacione, megjithëse këtë tashmë e kishte bërë pa autorizim të prokurorit.
Tregimi i sekretit zyrtar pa autorizim, përveçse ndalohet me Ligjin për Policinë e Kosovës, është i sanksionuar edhe me Kodin Penal të Kosovës.
Pas publikimit të CD-së së Bllacës, ku ishte apostrofuar drejtori rajonal i Policisë së Prishtinës, Emin Beqiri, si agjent i SHIK-ut, Beqiri kishte preferuar të mos flasë për media, duke thënë se ia lë drejtësisë të merret me rastin, mirëpo ishte angazhuar për një fushatë mediale bashkë me Kadri Arifin. Derisa Arifi në konferencën për media të Policisë vetëm i kishte përmendur rastet ku akuzohej Bllaca në vitin 2007, Beqiri ishte angazhuar që tu japë mediave dokumente të brendshme të Policisë për rastin Bllaca. Sikur gazeta Koha Ditore, ashtu edhe mediat e tjera, kishin marrë dokumente, ku hetuesit i raportonin Emin Beqirit.
Këto raportime të hetuesve rajonalë janë bërë me kërkesë të Emin Beqirit, pas publikimit të CD-së. Ai u ka ofruar medieve një dokument me katër fleta A4, ku hetuesit i kanë shpjeguar gjithçka në lidhje me Bllacën dhe hetimet që janë bërë ndaj tij në vitin 2007, si dhe një dokument tjetër po ashtu katër fleta A4, me të cilin ai shfajëson veten nga akuzat se nuk e ka hetuar rastin. Në dokumentin e dytë që ua kishte dhënë mediave, është dokumentuar komunikimi i sektorit të vrasjeve të Policisë së Kosovës me Prokurorinë e UNMIK-ut, për hetimet që kanë qenë duke u zhvilluar kundër Bllacës.
Gazeta këto dokumente i ka siguruar nga zyrtarë të zyrës për informim, pasi paraprakisht Beqiri ka negociuar me gazetarët që të mos zbulohet burimi i informacionit. Koha Ditore nuk i ka publikuar ato informata për arsye se ato ditë rasti Bllaca ishte i mbështjellë nga shumë paqartësi dhe se dyshonte se Beqiri po përpiqej të shfajësohej duke i nxitur mediet në fushatë kundër Bllacës.

EULEX-i nuk i pranon paragjykimet, Kodi Penal i dënon 

EULEX-i, që është duke e hetuar këtë rast pa Policinë e Kosovës, ka porositur që askush nuk duhet të paragjykojë asgjë në lidhje me një rast që është duke u hetuar, duke iu referuar rastit Bllaca.
Nuk jam në dijeni për atë konferencë për media, në përgjithësi mund të them se kurdo që një rast është nën hetime duhet që të argumentohet në bazë të hetimeve, prandaj drejtësia duhet të thotë fjalën e fundit, ka deklaruar zëdhënësja e EULEX-it, Karen Limdal.
Ndërkohë sipas Kodit Penal të Kosovës, personat që publikojnë këto lloj të informacioneve pa kurrfarë autorizimi, sipas Kodit Penal të Kosovës, dënohen me burgim deri në 3 vjet. 
Sipas nenit 347, për zbulimin e fshehtësisë zyrtare, në paragrafin e parë thuhet se personi zyrtar, i cili pa autorizim kumton, dërgon ose në ndonjë mënyrë tjetër i vë në dispozicion personit tjetër informacionin i cili përbën një fshehtësi zyrtare ose siguron informacionin e tillë me qëllim të përcjelljes te një person i paautorizuar, dënohet me burgim deri në tre vjet. Nëse vepra penale nga paragrafi 1 i këtij neni është kryer për përfitim personal ose me qëllim të publikimit a shfrytëzimit të informacionit jashtë Kosovës, kryerësi dënohet me burgim prej një deri në pesë vjet. Nëse vepra penale nga paragrafi 1 i këtij neni është kryer nga pakujdesia, kryerësi dënohet me gjobë ose me burgim deri në një vit, thuhet në paragrafin 2 dhe 3 të këtij

----------


## L-7

Prishtinë, 20 korrik 2010 - SHIK-u është ende aktiv dhe i lidhur ngushtë me zyrtarë të lartë qeveritarë, ka thënë David Philips

                     LOJA E  KADRIAJVE  KUNDËR BLLACËS

Kadri  Arifi  17.12.2009 ndihmsdrejtor  I pergjithshem  ne Policin e  Kosoves kunder  krimit 

Nga burime të gazetës brenda Policisë së Kosovës është marrë vesh se pikërisht për shkak të lidhjeve të ngushta me krerët e SHIK-ut, Kadri Arifit i ishte shqiptuar si masë disiplinore një transferim nga Shtylla e Krimit në Logjistikën e Policisë së .
Kosovës. Sipas këtij burimi, kjo masë disiplinore ishte lëshuar me arsyetimin se Kadri Arifi takohet vazhdimisht me kreun e SHIK-ut, Kadri Veseli, dhe lëshon informata konfidenciale.




Kadri  Arifi, Emin  Beqiri  10 janar 2010 
udhëheqës i Shtyllës së Krimit në Policinë e Kosovës, dhe Emin Beqiri, drejtor i Policisë së Kosovës për rajonin e Prishtinës, të cilët Nazim Bllaca i kishte etiketuar si ish-kolegë të tij në SHIK. Të njëjtët më pas kishin ndërmarrë një fushatë nëpër media duke shpërndarë dokumente konfidenciale, e madje Arifi kishte organizuar edhe konferencë për shtyp, ku i kishte quajtur shpifje akuzat e Bllacës.


Karen Limdal  10.janar 2010
EULEX-i, që është duke e hetuar këtë rast pa Policinë e Kosovës, ka porositur që askush nuk duhet të paragjykojë asgjë në lidhje me një rast që është duke u hetuar, duke iu referuar rastit Bllaca.
Nuk jam në dijeni për atë konferencë për media, në përgjithësi mund të them se kurdo që një rast është nën hetime duhet që të argumentohet në bazë të hetimeve, prandaj drejtësia duhet të thotë fjalën e fundit, ka deklaruar zëdhënësja e EULEX-it, Karen Limdal.
Ndërkohë sipas Kodit Penal të Kosovës, personat që publikojnë këto lloj të informacioneve pa kurrfarë autorizimi, sipas Kodit Penal të Kosovës, dënohen me burgim deri në 3 vjet. 
Sipas nenit 347, për zbulimin e fshehtësisë zyrtare, në paragrafin e parë thuhet se personi zyrtar, i cili pa autorizim kumton, dërgon ose në ndonjë mënyrë tjetër i vë në dispozicion personit tjetër informacionin i cili përbën një fshehtësi zyrtare ose siguron informacionin e tillë me qëllim të përcjelljes te një person i paautorizuar, dënohet me burgim deri në tre vjet. Nëse vepra penale nga paragrafi 1 i këtij neni është kryer për përfitim personal ose me qëllim të publikimit a shfrytëzimit të informacionit jashtë Kosovës, kryerësi dënohet me burgim prej një deri në pesë vjet. Nëse vepra penale nga paragrafi 1 i këtij neni është kryer nga pakujdesia, kryerësi dënohet me gjobë ose me burgim deri në një vit, thuhet në paragrafin 2 dhe 3 të kë



Kadri ARIFI  30.07.2010

Arifi në një intervistë për Kohën Ditore, të publikuar sot, ka folur edhe për SHIK-un, takimin me shefin e këtij shërbimi, Kadri Veseli, ndërsa është shprehur i bindur se kjo organizatë nuk është e përfshirë në krim.

----------


## G-2

L-7

Kadri ARIFI  30.07.2010

Arifi në një intervistë për Kohën Ditore, të publikuar sot, ka folur edhe për SHIK-un, takimin me shefin e këtij shërbimi, Kadri Veseli, ndërsa është shprehur i bindur se kjo organizatë nuk është e përfshirë në krim.[/QUOTE]


ky kadri arifi paska dhen garanti te forta !!
 edhe sa dite do te jesh aty ne ate post te pamerituar shoku kadri?!

----------


## Llapi

a u knaqe tuj ba monolog more haaaaaa
spo jau rras kush rrenve tua hiq spo te pierdhin ne to ma haaaaaa

A po e shif se SHIKU ishte shum ma profesional se UDB-a tash BIA e juaj heeeee
i shkret    kini qen e kini mbet e kini me qen

----------


## G-2

> a u knaqe tuj ba monolog more haaaaaa
> spo jau rras kush rrenve tua hiq spo te pierdhin ne to ma haaaaaa
> 
> A po e shif se SHIKU ishte shum ma profesional se UDB-a tash BIA e juaj heeeee
> i shkret    kini qen e kini mbet e kini me qen


nuk e di  a e ke me mua apo me l-7 !!
shoku llap se sa profesional ishte shiku u tregoi agjenti juaj -bllaca!!


i rrezoi te gjithe eproret e vet!!
dhe tani eproret e shikut ose eproret e bllaces jane ne kaos shpirtror!!


merre me mend llap se nga mesues fshati multimilioner !!
me dhimset se iu prishen pushimet dajes se jo per tjeter!!

----------


## Kosovelli

L-7 , a ashtu eshte duke thane Fadil Syleviqi a...?

----------


## Llapi

> nuk e di  a e ke me mua apo me l-7 !!
> shoku llap se sa profesional ishte shiku u tregoi agjenti juaj -bllaca!!


nji tum ini

----------


## L-7

per  Llapin 


me këso  lloj  monologjesh  ju  jeni  ra  ne  kurthë  edhe keni  mu  ba  razie  me  i  kerkue  serbin  mu  kthye  e  me  ju  mbrojt  juve  qe  keni  vra  njer  me  te  mir  te  keti  kombi  duke  filluar  nga  xh.mustafa e  deri  te i  fundit  intelektual te  cilet  punuan  per  kete  kosove siç ishte  edhe shabna manja ku  edhe  e  dogjet  kufomen e  tij  kjo  tregon  se  ju  jeni  shkolluar  te  podrumet  e  UDB -se  se  
SHBAN  MANË  Kosova  kurr  më  nuk  do  te  ket 

Gjaku  i  keture  dragojve  te  kosoves  i  tha  dikujt  levizni  dhe  doli  bllaca  dhe  ti  rrezoj  te  gjitha  ato  te  jakupitt, thaqit, veselit  e  të  gjithve 

ANI  I  KISHI  THAN   NË YTUBE  BLLACES  1 MILJON EURO  HARROJE  AZEM SYLEN  HAHAHAHAH   PO INTELEGJENT  KISH  QEN  BLLACA


bile  në  mes  te  Prishtines   
DERI  NE  MAJ  2007  KISH QEN BLALCA   NJERI  MIR  MORE   HEHEHEHEH  SE  ISH  TAKUE  ME  KOKAT  E  Krimit,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Llapi

po edhe ai nuk eshte aspak ma i smut psiqikisht se ti
po ku ka nieri normal e qe i thot veti shqiptar e punon per shka si ti e bllaca 
haaaaa
at bllacen e keni dergue 2 vite ne serbi me e pregadit me mujt me rrejt qysh ka rrejt veq krejt po u shkoin bosh posht demek
asgja nuk muni ju mei ba askujt ma boll na kini ba sa e kishi edhe policin e ushtrin e gjygjet e juaja te shkaut 
tash veq kot mundoheni 
a e pat se si e prut bllacebn prej beligradi mu para zgjedhjeve 
veq me e dobesue krahun e luftes por populli jau futi gushtin ne prapanic juve UDB-ashave tani po u thirrshi BIA haaaaa dhe ja dha voten per inati te juv edhe ma shum Çlirimtarve ne krye me Kryçlirimtarin Hsashim Thaçin

----------


## L-7

per  llapin

po  po  edhe  une  morra  vesh  qysh po  thue  ti  po  me  doket  e  kish  dergue  Kadri  relata se  ju  kish  pas   mbet  edhe  gjysm  thesi  
heheheh

----------


## G-2

Operacionet e fshehta dhe interesat e shtetit(njeri nder operacionet e kadri  arifit)

Daut Duriqi

Lajmi se SHPKja ka kapur tre shtetas gjermanë të dyshuar për vënien e TNTsë para dyerve të ndërtesës në Prishtinë ku banon ICOja dhe se ata mund të jenë në lidhje me BNDnë (Bundes Nachrichten Dienst) është distribuuar nga shërbime vërtet armiqësore të Kosovës, sepse implikimi i segmenteve gjermane të sigurisë në këtë aferë spiunazhi nuk shkon në favor të Kosovës. Dëmi është katastrofal.

Aferat e spiunazhit janë mall për merak medial, sepse ato forcohen, qoftë edhe duke e sprovuar shtetin dhe qëndrueshmërinë e demokracisë, apo duke i sfiduar politikat e sigurisë nacionale, sepse gazetat nuk vuajnë nëse bie nga posti një ministër, madje ato kanë arsye për të festuar! Derisa një gazetë e Prishtinës thirrej në burime të sigurta se një nga të dyshuarit është pjesëtar i BNDsë gjermane, Kosova sot e shihte UDBnë të fshehur pas tre gjermanëve!? Ndërkaq që, është tepër budallallëk dhe naivitet po se po, i shtetit të prekur nga operacionet e fshehta, publikimi i të dhënave të servuara nga shërbimet sekrete konkurrente. Kjo dëshmon diletantizëm në mbledhjen, ruajtjen, klasifikimin dhe përdorimin e informatës në kohë jo të duhur dhe pa asnjë dobi politike nga mekanizmat e një shteti. Publikimi i një të dhëne pa i ditur efektet dhe kundër-efektet e saj politike është sharritje e degës mbi të cilën qëndron vet distributori i kësaj të dhëne. Dëmi është katastrofal. E para, sajesa naive se vetë fakti se tre të dyshuarit janë gjermanë dhe se në Kosovë gjendeshin privatisht, ata i ndërlidh automatikisht me BNDnë është jologjike dhe dëshmon për mungesën e sensit të mikpritjes në një vend nominalisht liberal. Sjellje kubaneze ndaj qytetarëve të huaj, që konsiderohen sipas mendësitë totalitare a priori si armiq të jashtëm. E dyta, implikimi i tre gjermanëve në operacione të fshehta ende pa përfunduar hetimet, nga media, të cilave u është servuar lajmi prej shërbimeve tjera konkurrente është thikë me dy tehe, sepse askush nuk i di motivet as pasojat e mundshme të një akti të tillë të supozuar, qoftë edhe nëse vërtet shërbimi sekret gjerman do të vërtetohej se ka qenë i përzier. E treta, nëse njëri nga gjermanët fatkeq të kapur nga SHPKja altruiste (polici e UNMIKut në ndërtim e sipër dhe me shkallë të lartë amatorizmi) paskësh pasur pasaportë diplomatike, kjo ende ska të bëjë asgjë më BNDnë, sepse pasaporta të tilla mund të kenë edhe shtetas të afërm të diplomatëve, bartës të bizneseve, punëtor humanitarë etj. Dihet se pjesëtarët e shërbimeve sekrete kanë identitete të koduara dhe kurrë askush, pos supozimeve, nuk do ta dijë se vërtet ai njeri është zyrtar i BNDsë. Kjo mund të dihet vetëm nëse shërbimi si i tillë është i interesuar ta dekonspirojë pjesëtarin e vet, qoftë për efekte të kundërspiunazhit ose për ta denoncuar tradhtinë brenda atij shërbimi. Por lajmi është dhënë tashmë e njerëzit do ta marrin si punë të kryer, ndonëse kurrë nuk do të dihet (së paku jo për disa vjet) se a ka qenë apo jo pjesëtar i BNDsë dhe cilat kanë qenë motivet e atij operacioni të fshehtë!? Pra këto tre arsye racionale ende nuk thonë asgjë të jashtëzakonshme, as motive, as prapavija politike e strategjike dhe as analiza për efektet dhe kundër-efektet e mundshme, pos që dëshmojnë mungesën totale të Raison DEtat në Kosovë. Sigurisht se dikush më i mençur se ne, e ka implikuar BNDnë në këtë aferë spiunazhi dhe ne e gëlltisim si një kapsulë Vitamine C!? Dhe përpiqemi të ndërtojmë tregime të pabesueshme se si ne qenkemi aq të zotët, me një polici aq efektive, sa që BNDnë e paskemi qitë në kurth. Trishtuese!

Kjo lehtësi e padurueshme e të ngrënmit të informatave të tilla bomba dëshmon mungesën e mekanizmve tw ekspertizws totale, pwr interessa interesa vetjake, pa i cenuar interesat e aleatëve tanë!? Thjeshtë, nuk mund të implikohet një shërbim i fshehtë i një vendi mik si Gjermania (një nder sponsorët e pavarësisë dhe lirisë së Kosovës) në akte terroriste, aq më tepër kur liderët kosovarë e paragjykuan rastin më të ndodhë, si vepër të armiqve të Kosovës dhe pavarësisë së saj!? Turpëruese! Nëse krejt skorien e zhvendosim nga realitetet politike në fantastikë shkencore atëherë del se në BNDnë gjermane (një nder shërbimet më kredibile europerëndimore) paska interesa Gazpromi!!! Dhe sa mirë që, një aleat besnik si Kosova, ia ka zbuluar kancerin shtetit gjerman, në palcën e tij kurrizore. Qesharake! Po përse BNDja paska një qëndrim armiqësor ndaj Kosovës dhe interesave të saj, kur shteti gjerman është në këtë proces në kontinuitet, deri në njohjen e shtetit të ri? Cilat mund të jenë interesat gjermane në këtë rast, që të kryej operacione të fshehta kundër këtij shteti? Në realitet operacioni ishte i adresuar ndaj Zyrës Civile Ndërkombëtare në Kosovë, por më këtë akt po cenoheshin interesat e Kosovës, siguria e saj kombëtare dhe rendi i saj i brendshëm. Ndodhë të jetë ky akt, diçka që duhet të përkthehet nga gjuha e koduar tek ajo e rëndomtë, të cilen e flasin qytetarët në komunikimet e tyre. Po eja ta marrim si supozim gjithnjë, se operacioni ka shkuar në favor të Kosovës!??? Atëherë kush i lanë gjynahet, se kryrësit u cilësuan si armiq të Kosovës, kurse shërbimi sekret gjerman i dekonspiruar se ka qenë i involvuar në një skandal të përmasave ndërkombëtare? Shtetet moderne kapin informata nga kundërzbulimet e tyre, madje edhe shkëmbejnë informacione të tilla shumë të çmueshme, por duke i ruajtur ato si thesare shtetërore që i ndihmojnë sigurisë nacionale dhe ndërkombëtare dhe nuk i qesin për ti shitur në treg ose ngazeta, kapin dhe kthejnë mbrapsht agjentë të shërbimeve të shteteve të ndryshme, kur kjo e rrezikon sigurinë e shtetit përkatës por çdo gjë mbetët sekret shtetëror. Ndërkaq që spektakolarizimi i kësaj afere në Kosovë, mund të jetë çdo gjë, pos njerës: asnjë dobi për Kosovën. Nëse dikush ka menduar se Kosova kështu po dëshmohet me kapacitete fenomenale zbuluese e kundërzbuluese, kjo është shkurtpamësi, sepse të gjitha shtetet normale i kanë agjencitë inteligjente që mbledhin informata, por ato i përdorin vetëm kur duhet mbrojtur interesat kombëtare ose të aleatëve, e jo të distribuohen falas, madje edhe duke i bërë shërbime djallit. Kosovarët janë gjetur mes kryqëzorëve të spiunazhit ndërkombëtar dhe kanë treguar se smarrin vesh nga ky sport. Mësa për ragbi! Policia e Kosovës, me kaçikun e saj, ka bërë çfarë ka bërë, por u tregua e kujdesshme duke mos dhënë detaje nga spekulimet që dikush mund tua ketë futur në vesh, por amatorizmi u dëshmua kur u cilësua përkatësia etnike e tre shtetasve gjermanë, gjë që pos në Ballkan, nuk ka asnjë rëndësi tjetër ku. Sidoqoftë policia veproi drejt. Të tjerët dështuan. Skandalin ndërkombëtar sipas këtij Spy-tregimi nuk e kanë prodhuar kosovarët, as nuk dinë kundër kujt dhe kundër çkahit ishte orientuar, haber skanë, por ata vetëm dëshmuan se janë tepër naivë për të marrë pjesë si personazhe në këso tregimesh. Po të kishte Kosova një shërbim profesional dhe kredibil inteligjent këso informatash kurrë sdo të shiheshin në faqet e gazetave kosovare, sepse thjeshtë, nuk do të fitonte lojën konkurrenca!? E nëse dikush, ka publikuar këtë lloj informacioni për tu dëshmuar si faktor i domosdoshëm, në të cilin duhet llogaritur, krejt llogaritë dalin gabim. Ama bash të gjitha, sepse ky është autogol, që gjunjëzon ekipin, që mund të ishte fitues...

----------


## Llapi

po  pse bre more nuk shkrueni me nji nofk po na e lodht by.then tuj ndrrue her L her G e her lesh etj.
po ato fore kaher i kan kalue njerzia njani ne kosove e tjetri ne belgjik haaaaa

----------


## G-2

> po  pse bre more nuk shkrueni me nji nofk po na e lodht by.then tuj ndrrue her L her G e her lesh etj.
> po ato fore kaher i kan kalue njerzia njani ne kosove e tjetri ne belgjik haaaaa


pse ore llap nuk merresh me temen !!
fol ne lidhje ne temen  e mos devijo!!

----------


## L-7

o  G2


shpresim uka po  thot  1  milion i keni  veq  me  harru  emrin e  azem  syles  me  kusht  këto  fjal  mos me  dal  

ju ka   ofrue   njanit  afati  heheheeh  veq  pi  ferkoj  duart 

i  ashtuquajturi komanadant   azem  syla  ju  nderrua  statusi  I  DYSHUAR kryesor 

inshalla  hajr  se  shtir  valla  boll  deri  te  merkuren  nuk  po  me rrihet  


vresviku  - do  ti  shihni  provat  tjera  lidhur  me  rastin numer 1   ne  EUROP TE  BLLACES

----------


## pirroja1

Lexone me vemendje kete shkrim te Haxhi Kuçit, udbashit i cili me çdo kusht eshte munduar te futet ne UÇK, me direktiva te sherbimit sekret serb. 

Haxhi Kuçi, me profesion taxsist, ka bartur paramilitare serbe ne veturen e tij, kurse nje rast e ka bartur edhe kriminelin Zheljko Razhnajtoviç Arkanin. 

Te gjitha keto i pranon edhe publikisht. Prandaj, nuk eshte ndonje çudi apo rastesi pse sulmohet UÇK, Azem Syla, Fatmir Limaj, Kadri Veseli, Xhavit Haliti etj.

Ketij bastardi vendore dhe spiuni te Serbise dhe te gjitheve te tjerve si ketij, 
duhet t'u hapen gjyqe dhe ajo atyre qe ishin sublimacion kombetar.



Shkruan: Haxhi Kuçi nga Theranda ish Suhareka

Te nderuar bashkatdhetar: 
Te gjitha perpjekjet e juaja jane te kota,me vjen keq tua them!Pse sepse gjate luftes ne Kosove per vedi po u flasi :e lashte: dhe pse tere jeten time ia kushtova popullit te Kosoves,qe nga viti 1971 kur e mbrojta flamurin e juaje ne pranin e serbeve ,shqiptaret donin t'ma mirrnin shpirtin,sepse kishin frike mos valle serbet pi masakroin,dhe qe atehere Fadil Haxha ,Ymer Gashi,keta i lajmroi Reshit Bytyqi,dhe Muharrem Kuçi,dhe me quajten tradhetar jugosllave! 
Me 1972 ne shkollen normale ne vitine dyte erdhi prof. Nezir Rrezja dhe na kerkoi se kush ka shkrue poezi mundemi t'ja dorzoim!Dhe njeren nga poezit ia kisha kushtue Republikes se kosoves,dhe te nesermen ne ore te mesimit me moren policet shqiptar ku me quan ne supin e Prizrenit,duke me malltretue,e serbet i thonin jeri tjetrit shiko ky per shqiptar e shqiptaret dojne me ja nxerr shpirtin dhe kur i thash prof.Adip Krasniqit me tha se keta e kane politike !Kurse ky Adip ka qe sekretar partie ne normale!Me 1979 vendosa kinse te punsohem si mesim dhenes dhe me pranuan ne Peqan ishe ushtrusi i detyres se drejtorit Muharrem Gashi,dhe ne oren e pare hyri brenda dhe me tha  :mace e verdhe: a lutem me leshue shkollen sepse Insp. i arsimit Ruzhdi Berisha ,mu ka kercnue si ke guxue me pranue nje antijugosllave,dhe tani ky Muharrem nuk e pranone? 
Me 11mars 1981 une i nisa demostratat ne menzen e studenteve ne prishtine,dhe per kete me lajmruan shoket,ku mu keta i moren per siper,dhe atehere dhe tani kane pozita te mira e une si atehere e gjere tani i papershtatshem moralo politike per shqiptar e jo nga ana e serbeve,? 
Kur pata hyre ne provim ne kushtetute te Arsim Bajrami me pate thene se çka po te vyne tye fakullteti duke ma qitur 6noten dhe thene se gjashte te forte me shtylla! 
Me 1989 per viziten e minatoreve ,dhe çka kam fole e dijne:Asllan Shala ,Sali Hoxha,Dem Ndrecaj,por edhe komandiri i policise se Therandes Ramadan Ndrecaj,kur me moren ne polici e me lajmrue fqiu! 
Me 1991 kur u mbajt referendumi gjithepopullor,shumica e popullit votonte ne kioskun tim,dhe policet shqiptar ma thyen kioskun per t'mi nxene fletushkat,a me lajmroi polici Gani K.,kurse me malltretoi Skender Krasniqi dhe Basriu,por e dine se çfare shkelma u kam dhene Qerkin Halil Kuçi! 
Ne kete vit fillova te mirrem me taxi edhe pse e dojsha arsimin keta te LDK benin shaka sidomos Magjun Berisha! 
Dhe gjate punes time mall kam pas me bartur dike ?pse?sepse shoket e mi iu jipshin me pije policve serb dhe ata jo vetem mua por edhe udhtaret mi malltrtojshin,e sot keta disa jane veshur edhe polic! 
Me 1996ne revisten Zeri i Rinise e kritikova marveshjen e Rugoves,dhe per kete erdhi Fehmi Agani ne Suhareke dhe keta me ftuan qe deshiron te bisedoi:Pasi u pershendetem me tha :bleta: ace edhe une kam çene si ti por po te pyesi a e njehe popullin tend?A eshte ne gjendje me dhene jeten per Kosove?E njoh popullin i thash dhe asnje popull me deshire nuk hyne ne lufte por ka rregulla per kete!Po kete vit edhe dhendurt e mi ishin te lidhur me serb dhe organizuan lojen makabe,duke thyer shtepin e dhendrrit e shtin plicet qe t'me vrajn,kinse une ja kam thye shtepin,per kete eshte deshmitar perkthysi ne gjygje Sedat B.Gashi,ku tha (pranoi)se ka qen i nxitur qe t'me vraje,ky eshte Millan Shipka komandir policie ne Suhareke,i cili ka vra civil ne bashkpunim me komandant piktorin ne


Me 199 me urdherin e drejtorit te SHNP ne gjakove Bajram Ollonit,Mejdi Elezit,Ramadan Mujes me derguan ne Tirane tek Merihan Braha me nje shkrese qe t'ja kerkoi planprogramin e arsimit per KOsove dhe pasi shkova ne zyren e tij me priti sikur nje qen dhe me tha se dje kane hedhur granata ne ambasaden e Kosoves?! 
Me 1997 shkrova vepren e pere Leter Popullit T'im. 
Dhe me 6mars te vitit1998 filloi lufta ne drenice por jo ne tere Kosoven,dhe nje dite nje shok taxsist fliste e qeshte me polic dhe i thash qen dhe e shtyra per muri,te nesermen nje komand.civil i UçKes me tha sa po i kerkoi deri permbi Semetisht ?I thash 10mgj ,me tha a bane per tri ?Nese nuk ke edhe pa pare(ky me sa me duket eshte Regjepi.)Dhe me tu nisur e nxoren revolen dhe me thane se dojna m'et likvidue,por jo qe iu tutsha sepse nuk e kishte shtie plumin,dhe ia nxirresha ne çfaredo forme,dhe i thash pse per çka?Ti po nai rrehish njerezit tane?cilin bre e kam rrahur te UçKesnuk eshte e mundur?Dje Sherif Cikaqit çka i ke bere ?çka i kam ba jo atij por edhe vellaut tim ja sh..........apo kush do çfte,?Ma beri a e dine qe ate e kemi lene me marr informata?po u thash po ai mi ka hyp shtate polic ne kerr vetem me ma marr fytyren,qe me kujtue populli qe une jam me shkie,dhe i dergova gjer ne vend,pastaj ti çenke trim me thane dhe zemer gjere! 

vazhdon

----------


## pirroja1

Shkruan: Haxhi Kuçi nga Theranda ish Suhareka


Me 6 qershor erdhi Qaza shofer i autobusit nga Reshtani dhe mu afrue ngadal e me thote:Ne Deberdelan u mbush me UçK? 
Mor nuk e kam zgjatur,por kinse nuk po me intereson,e kam marr kerin dhe tim e pluhur,dhe rruges ma qoi doren nje djallosh kur e pyeta ku?Me thote se dua ti bashkohem UçKes e mora edhe ate dhe ne te hyre takova nje nga lagja ime Sami Sali Kuçi, i cili kishte ardhe nga Zvicra dhe pasi u pershendetem me tha se shko lajmrohu ne bashksin e fshatit,dhe u nisa pa pritue!Dhe pasi hyrem brenda aty takova Fatmir Limen,Xhevat kuçin,Xije Shala,Agim Kuçin!Dhe kur me pyeti i thash se sikur ju edhe une kam shprehur qysh nga vegjelia kete dite!Jo me tha nuk kemi arme kurse ate e pranuan!Dhe u ketheva shume i deshpruar,por me tha te lajmrona!Pas disa diteve ka ora 22 e mbremjes me thone disa fqinje se pse nuk i ke largue femit se UçKja ka me sulmue policin e pastaj policia ka me masakrue tere naten duke bere roje,dhe ne mengjez shkova dhe u thash pse bre burra keshtu po doni me na ba sherr?Fatmiri mu kercnue se kinse une po leshoi propagande kundra UçKes dhe dokur me kaploi frika se çka dreqi i hyra kesaje?O njeri eja dhe shiko ne lagjen time tane kane ik dhe ti tregoi njerezit se kush me thane?Miftar Kuçi dhe NEgjmi Gashi,Nezir Shala,Jashar A.Shala dhe Haxhi Avdyl Shala ku ky me vine Haxhi A.Shal me thote me Jashar Shalen e djalin e vete Gjevatin:Pak ma pare erdhen te UçKes dhe na luten qe Haxhiut ti lajmron se nese gjuaje ne polic serb kena me te shpalle shpiune,dhe bashkpuntor i serbeve,a po kuptoni o njerez(te luftone per liri do t'me quanin tradhetar?!pse ozot)po e di se kur deshta me qelur nje gjelltore te kryqi te kuq nderkombetar Uke Bytyqi e qoi Malush Berishen,Vesel Kryeziun,Ruzhdi Kuçin,Xhem Shalen qe mos ta qeli kete gjelltore se kane me shkrue per mua qe po bashkpunoi me serb(çka ka lidhje kjo me buke)dhe me detyruan qe te shkoi te bajraktaret e suharekes qe tu betohem se nuk do ta hapi kete.Dhe pas tri diteve e hapen serbet,ja ku e paten qellimin?Vazhdim ku e lash me pare :Pas paraqitjeve te shumta te Fatmir lima nje here me tha se ju taxsistat tane bashkpunoni me shkie dhe e nxori revolen,por fati iu drejtue edhe njerit qe i kishte te veshur shume nga antaret e familjes,dhe kur i thash se ti e ke gabim se nese ky ka ardh me shpionu per antaret e vete ,atehere kuku per neve,aty jane rrok me fjale desh u vrane,dhe u tha edhe ju kundra meje ai mendonte se une kam me ta lidhje ?Dhe kur u thye Uçk po keta qe u kacafyten me Limen me kerkuan qe tu bashkangjitem,por ma vone eshte kjo?Frika qe e kisha vetem nga serbet tani mu dyfishue edhe nga UçKjaU frigosha o zot ku ,ka ti strehoi femitNje here i pata que ne shtepin e Mejdi Elezit ne Prizren,por motra e Bujar Bukoshit me tha se nuk mundemi dhe nuk ka vend ne shtepin tri katshe,pastaje ne Dushanove te motra ime pasi i vendosa e blere 200kg mill te nesermen mi perzuni duke me thene se kane ardhe disa te ne e na kane thene se vellau yt e ka nis luften dhe ku eshte ai?Pra kishin frike mos po e krijoi ndonje grupe!I qova te tezaket ne Sopi e vete vijsha ne shtepi qe te kontriboi per Kosove e jo per ****** time,e kishin trenue djalin e mitur 114vjeqar duke i thene se baben ta kane vra?E ai neper granatime vjen,pastaj,une me djalin neper granatime tue que ne Spoi se u frigojsha nisen pas tij sepse gruaja kishte frike nga une se ku a djali dhe niset per shtepi ,kur mrriva atje zgerdhihen kinse asgje nuk eshte per ta,bile djali idajes Isuf D.Sulaj nga sllapuzhani me thote se pasha zotin tane po thone per tye se ti e ke nisur luften,A ka zot me ndegjue e me pa? 
Pas disa diteve me provokoi tezaku kinse une nuk guxoi mu lajmrue ne UçK dhe e detyrova qe te merr diçka nga armatimi ,por i kishte vetem tri granata dhe kur shkuam ne Deberdelan te Fatmir Lima iu luta qe t'me marrin por kundershtuan,e me thane lajmrohu pas disa diteve e kur iu thash merrne kete tezak timin a ti a thuash se ne menjehere e pranoim :breshka: u ja moren shenimet,dhe kur dolem perjashta me thote tezak ma qive nanen,me morre ne qafe,tani kane m'em lyp policia sepse u regjistrova,e ti ua bane me sy atyre,ti ki lidhje me ta ?oh oh e ktheva kerrin dhe me vete po pse heci me tuli çfare pisi?Ku po shkon veti se çfare hamami kam lidhje me ta une qe disa here lajmrona e nuk me pranoin e ti me thojshe po te rreje !Jo te lutem hecim per shpi se nuk ka problem,a ju mesusat dini silur hoxhallaret ia prita!Por edhe ne sopi nuk munda ti duroi prvokimet vendosa te shkoi ne shtepi e te lajmrona te Fatmiri ,thoja ishalla me pranon?Dhe kur shkova me tha se nuk te pranojm,por dikush thonte emrin e Bajram Bekteshit,dhe bana pytje a eshte edhe ai ketu?po me thane!A ka mundesi me mi ba za e te bisedoi me te ?PO me tha Fatmiri dhe dolem me nje shok te normales njefare Bala dhe e dergoi nje ushtar ti beje za!Dhe po i them pse bre burr po paraqiteni me mua,po me duket vetja sikur te kisha bashkpunue me serb?Shiko Haxhi ti ke ba shoqeri me Poetin Avdi Ibrahimin,i cili ka bashkpunue me serb dhe se ky e dine nje buker qe e ka mshef Besim BNdrecaj sa ai ka punue ne MPPSe e dim qe ti je i paq por sherri i tij qendron puna?Ne keto momente erdhi Bajrami u pershendetem dhe i thash se pse bre burr nuk po me inkuadrojn?O Bajram ti me njehe shim mire,dhe e njeh Avdin,bile Avdiun ti e ke ma jaran se mua,e kemi ngrer e fjetur ne shtepin tende,ti o Bajram i veshur e une tue ik sikur krymbi ne lise nuk eshte ne rregulle?Dhe se po me thone se sherri i Avdi Ibrahimit qe paska punue ne MPP e qe e din edhe nje bunker me arme,e veq qe kam ba shoqeri me te nuk me pranoin me luftue?A dine çka eshte ma mire ta qet mos u perzi se une po e shohe qe kam gabue,dhe pe shohe qe ne rregulle nuk eshte ka shkone?!Po mire i thash leje edhe ti nese nuk eshte tue shkue ne rregulle?Nuk e zgjati ma teper me tha se e presin shtaret se eshte duke i mesue per gjujtje?Dhe ky Bajrami kur u beheshin demostratat shkonte e mirrte leje ne policin serbe,e sot ky shok imi eshte komandant io TMK ne Prizren e Avdi Ibrahimi zevenc drejtorgjeneralit??He,he 
U ketheva ne shtepi me shpresa te permuta,dhe sa here qe ikshin njerezit me pare u duhke ti largoi familjet e atyre qe i kishin te veshur djemt e tyre ne UçK,e ne fund femit e mi,dhe nje dite vendosa ti qoi ne Marali te do sternipa te babes,te njfare Hazir D. Olluri,ashtu isha i armatosur,por mendova ta bleje nje automatike dhe dolem ne malisheve me djalin dhe Hazirin,dhe me te hyre ne Malisheve e shohe Cen Deskun,dhe i lutem qe te shkoim ta pim nga nje kafe sepse ne Malisheve ishte si te thuash sikur shtet i pavarur,mirepo me tha se po shkoim ne shtepin e tij,dhe pasi hyrem brenda vinin ushtar sa tue mujt dhe ia linin nga nje arme,ku i palonte ne nje dhome dhe iu luta qe t'ma jep nje e tu bashkangjitem uçkes por me tha se me ma dhene nje armze duhet me ma dhene nje leje te posaqme per mua?Dhe dikur i thash djalit te qohemi se e pash se çfare atmosfere po zotron!Dolem dhe njerit me nje mercedes me regjistrim te dj ngjyre e bardhe ja bleva me nje qmim prej 1600 marka aty ishte edhe Haziri,mirepo matej ishte njfare shpiuni Shyqeri nga Osterzubi dhe e zamarita tue ja ba me isharete Hazirit,diçka per mua,sepse me Cen Deskun e pata ba nje pajtim te gjakut ne Baje ,Beslim Shales qe ia kishte mbytur me taxsi Rrahim Buzhala,ketij nje vajze dhe ky fare shpiuni kishte shti helem qe te hakmirret,po ia prisha planet!



Nuk vonio shume ne Rahovec u banen masakrat dhe me 21 korrik 1998 ne mengjez pa zbardhur dritandegjohej britmat kur dolla i pyesi çka eshte disa ?Me thote njeri na vran ma te dashurit uçk ja me serbet,ne ato çaste vjen komandant Kleqka dhe pershendetet;dikush e dergoi aty te une?dhe me thote :Nanen ua kemi k.... shkive?Ky nga Rahoveci:PO ju 100 e ata me ju 4 a 5 mije shqiptar,dhe menjehere u largue kur ia prita zoti ju vraft nese keshtu keni veprue?Te nesermen ne mengjez ende ishte terr ne oden e vete me ftoi djali i Hazirit Dalipi dhe me thote duke qeshur daje dil jasht se po te thrrasin do?I pergjumur ashtu çka me pa  :mace e verdhe: e porta e vogel nje si gjip i policis se UçKes,ma tutje nje kamion qe i kishin bart do civil serb,te porta e madhe traktori oh oh me vete mos hyren forcat serbe çka u ba ore zot?Pa asnje fjale ma priten merre automatin e eja me ne ne Malisheve se kena pune me tye?pse per çka keni pune me mua?Ti po done me organizue njerez nga fshati qe nese hyne forcat serbe me iu kundervue,dhe kush je ti qe e bane mend qe nese hyne serbet me iu ba rezistence,ti je ne lidhje me serb ti po shpionon,?E pash se jeta ime d'ot perfundon,jo vetem qe d'ot me vrajn por edhe kane m'em quajtur tradhetar?o zot a je gjalle apo te kane vra tradhetaret?O shok ua bera mos ma merrni fytyren se qe 35 vjet kam punue per juve ,e ju keshtu po paraqiteni me mu ?Ju po mua m'em vra veq edhe ju pasha nje zot po mu kane te vrare,por iju luta qe dua te shkoi ne Reshtane e atje dua mu inkuadrue,se me kane thene tu lajmrohem per sot?A nese shkon atje menjehere te lejoim?mi qelen portat i larguan kamionin,traktorin gjipin dhe shkova ne Reshtane,ku e ftova Uke Bytyqin por ai nuk u lajmronte dhe doli njefare Krasniqi dhe iu luta qe te me pranoi disa here pore ne fund me tha se e kan urdherin qe mua me kusht mos t'me pranoin se kinse une jam i tremt e i shtie me dhune ne lufte me luftue!Nuk shkoi tri dite ,pa i ra serb i gjall UçKes Malisheva u ba pike e pese,pa asnje ushtar te uçkes,por pas nje dite vertete,granatimet dhe tanket sveq sa vinin ma afer Malisheves dhe afer shtepive granatat binin,dhe une u ula dhe nuk dija se çka te veproja i thoja dikujte qe te organizoim nje prite,me thonin se une jam budall ku u dilet tankeve per balli?por kur i kerkova disa me mortaja te dores ma banin ti po done me na ba sherrin,duke me shtye qe ti marri thmin e te largohem nga aty,harrova tu tregoi se dy dite para kesaj kerkova ndihma nga prishtina dhe i derguan,dhe rruges nese u kujtohet kur u vra dr Shpejtim Robaj,ishte gezim per UçKen,tani pasi filluan granatimet shkova ne Pagarushe,nejta tri dite por situata ishte aq e fliqet sa qe filluan te çfaqen smundjet ,ishte nje ambulant ku nuk kishte as inekcia ,dhe shkova vete ne Deberdelan ku i morra 500 inekcia,dhe aty uçkja me nuk egzistonte!Te nesermen vendosa te kthehem ne shtepi,ma mire i vdekur se keshtu,apo thash more veq mos mujsha me ik nga kosova se çka po me bejn keta te uçkes ,buke per mua nuk ka!Nejtem disa dite,dhe nje mbremje erdhe Haziri,kinse e kishte nxen mbremja the kur hyri brenda me thote daje a e lijshe kete shtepi e ikshe ?eu,po shtepin une e kam marue e jo shtepia mua ,nese ma rrezoin e maroi tjetren,dhe ti o Hazir a ke mendue qe prej te mirave kam ardhe te ti?Dhe nuk ta harroi çka me bere me uçken,ti tue te shtie ai pisi nga osterzubi Shukria?E ka ul koken dhe ma veq pinte duhan!Te nesermen ne mengjez e percolla dhe pas disa diteve serbet nga vreshtat e shirokes me nje tope dhe tri tanke i rrafshuan te gjitha fshatrat e komunes,ku keto granatime u afruan afer lagjes tone,dhe per nje kohe u shpallarmepushim!Dhe ne mengjez fqinjet me bajn za se tere lagja i kane largue,ti çka po presiesh?Femit u zgjuan dhe po sikur bukla kur ti trazon mijt,lum baba qona ne sopi,u zbrazen te gjitha shtepit,dhe femit ishin ba gati edhe une u bana gati dhe u nisem per sopi dhe kur zbritem poshte,ja Ruzhdi Kuçin ,ku po shkon kush ma bani ne rr.... te sames,dhe i thash se kush eshte i veshur i kane marr edhe te vet me veti,e i pata lutur bile vajzen dhe djalin t'ma marrin por as keta nuk mi mirrshin,bile djali kur kishte shkue mi ndihmue me qel istikame i kishin thene a ke ardhe me shpionue,dhe tue qajt ishte kethye ne shtepi!Kush mos te lutem ti mos u nis se kane me't vra?U ndala ne vend se e dija forte mire se vertete me vrajne,e qova vajzen te thrret Avdulla Kuçin e le te shkoin me familjen e tij ne Sopi!dhe vertete mi mori femit dhe mi qoi deri ne sopi,por une u ula ne gujza dhe u mbeshteta per muri dhe e tymosa nje cigare!,por ne keto çast vjen nje kumar i imi dhe me thote se kinse une i ppari po i largoi femit e menihere tane suhareka mbas meje,O Muhamet Veliu i thash,ti ku i ke femit e tu?ne shtepi,e dija qe po me genjen,dhe doli nje femer e tyre qe deri dje shoqeronte me serb polic e tani e veshur ne UçK,tani patriote fena,dhe me thote se shpiunat kane mu pushkatue?kush muti je ti?ti po done me thene mama djalin sa nuk me ka thene kurve e shpiun?Dhe se une as babe e babegjysh nuk kemi ba çka ke ba ti,e familjet e tua,e ti kumar nese mendon qe je ma trim,qysh deshiron mundemi mi pervue forcat,apo edhe nese deshiron me hyre ne lufte eja me mua e u meshoim serbeve ?e ka mbyllgojen dhe shkoi brandaThash te shkoi deri te lumi a po shoh ghe ,por njeri i gjalle nuk ishte,por e shohe Rrahman Kryeziun dhe me tha eja e dhezim nga nje cigare?Hyrem ne ode dhe ja nisem muhabetit dhe i tregova per Muhamet Veliun qe me tha kinse une po i largoi se pari pastaj tane suhareka?Ja nisi e po qesh,dhe me tha a e dine qe ai ka dy jave qe i ka que ne Gjinovc tane familjen e vete ,bile e benem beshk mi que ai mua me tradhetoi?! 
U ketheva ne shtepi ishte muaji nentorit ,dhe nje dite vendosa te shkoi e ti marri femit e mi,dhe ashtu ia bera,ku dhe nisem jeten ta vazhdoim seper krisma,duke i mbulue dritaret me gjebe qe mos te shihet drita nga dritaret!Dhe nje dite troket dikush ne dere dhe çka me pare ja Ahmet Krasniqi,dhe dy perfaqesues te OSCEs,por me origjin turke dhe Ahmeti me thote se e dim qe ke dhoma teper dhe a mbane me ua leshue nje dhome?po i thash pse joI vendosa dhe ua rregullova dy ktreveta si ma mire dhe keta e kishin terenin e shtimes,qe shkonte deri ne Gadime!dhe nje dite u vonuan gjere ne mbremjet e vona te 15 janarit 1999,ne i prisnim per me ngren buke,dhe per nje qast ja kerri i tyre degjohet dhe ua qeli dyrt,hyren brenda dhe lotet iu dilnin,thash iu paska ndodh ne shtepin e tyre diqka ?çka eshte me tregoni a hma pret Ihsan Aksay,dhe Mehmeti serbet kane pushkatue shume civil pa u ba kurgja,gruaja jau shtroi buken,por menxi hanin pastaj edhe qejin sepse keta kishin ramazan,dhe Ihsani me thote Haxhi nuk po di çka me ba ,,,,,,,?a mi lajmrue te KS te OKB,qe te vine e ta shikoin kete masakre?PO pse jo te lutem pini njehere qajin se jeni te rraskapitur e pastaje lajmroi.E mor radio lidhjen dhe perafro gjysme ore ka fole dhe besen ma dha se kane me ardhe e me verifikue! 
Por une dy dite ma pare e kish ba nje pazar me njefar Liman Elshanin qe vetem nga Hungaria t'me qesi per gjermani dhe kete e kish me daten16 janar,jau lash qelsat e shtepise dhe u thash qe une me familje e kam ndermend me leshue Kosovensepse edhe ata ishin ne dieni se çka me kishte ba _uçkeja ?Ne mengjez dolem ne vendin ku e kishim caktue dhe erdhi autobusi dhe ate dite kaluam kufirin e serise dhe hyrem ne Hungari!u vendosem ne hotel ku edhe per limanin e bana pagesen,dhe e kishim ne marveshje qe pas tri diteve me'm qit per ne gjermani por ky ishte mesuar me rrena e dredhi me shqiptar,duke me rrejte per çdo dite,e mashtro duke me lene ne hotel per nje dite e vono e mos u dok ka nje jave sikur ata qe ishin te veshur?A marveshjen e kishim qe perteje kufirit me'mqit me tri kerre sepse 3500e kisha pagu per njeri te rritue e te vegjel ka 2500marka,po ky nje dite mi morri paret dhe me la ne dore te trafikantave,ku ne vend te kereve neper danub me bareke te vogel dhe pastaje ne kamion friz ku ke ka na mbyt te gjitheve sepse ishte marr vesh sigurisht me serb,dhe nga mos durimi sepse ajer ma nuk kishte ne kamion nisen te gjithe te avilanosen sepse 48 veta ishimbrenda,u detyrova me nje thike ta shkyje gomen mese dyrve te frizit ta shyje e ti shpetoi tane?por tue piskat ndihme na degjuan ne kufije dhe qeket na nxuren,kjo ishte dhe shpetim per ne ,dhe nga aty na kethejne per ne Sllovaki ku te nesermen na leshoin dhe prape neper male me bore e furtun me ore te tera i shpetuam vdekjes!Dhe u vendosem ne nje hotel te qekise dhe kur me thote njfare Visar Nexhmedin Krasniqi se me mua e kane deri ketu?kur e thirri Liman ELshanin shofer i kosovatransit ne Prizren e tani ne kete kohe DREJTOR ne KOSOVATRANS te Prizrenit dhe hotel ne prizren dhe ne Durres me paret e hallegjinjeve e tradhetar i treqindfisht,bile emrin Dragan?Kur i them o Liman pse deri ketu me thote se une pe rreje ,deri sa i thote vete ky Visari qe shef i tij ishteBekim Krasniqi nga prishtina!Pastaj e pranon dhe me thote se partet ti qoi pas dy ditve e ne fund me thote se paret ia ka dhene Ahmet Malokut nga Ferizai rr.Sali baliu,dhe se kinse ky ka ble autobus;,dhe ne fund jam detyrue me ba pagesen edhe nje here nga qekiaPor nje qek i cili nuk me genjeu sikur shqiptar serbi?dhe kur shkova ne gjermani une mendojsha se mi japin te drejtat sepse vertete e meritoi kur shkova ne gjygjin gjerman,kur u thash se uçkja nuk me ka lene me luftue?A me thane ti paske dashur lufte?Ma nuk me kane vete,por edhe ausvajsin kur ma dhene ne prani te tyre ua shkyva vetem pse figuronte si shtetas jugosllave,kete ua bera dy here ,nuk ka vonue java me thirren duke nai marr ausvajsat dhe na caktue e nenshkrue se cilen dite mu nis per kosove!Jam detyrue mi marr femit nje dite para afatit e m'ja mesye ne france,por duke ndrrue idenditetin dhe kombesin ne vend te shqiptar ne ate ashkali,sepse kur e pyeta nje advokat me tha se per shqiptar nuk ka te drejte as avokati mi mbrojte ku e kam te inqizuar!Dhe tu them te verteten nisa sa te stabilizohm e te pushoi,por nuk zgjati shume dhe nje mese e imja ,me tha se edhe ajo done me ardh qe me detyroi qe ti dali perpara400 km,edhe pse i thash se me ba me me diktue as ty e as mue nuk na shikoin veq muj me ta tregue se ku mu lajmrue sepse kjo ishte problem kryesor,edhe pse te gjitha ia tregova ,pas nje jave u kishte thene se kinse une e kem nisur luften ne kosove dhe se uçlja me ka ndihmue per me leshue kosoven dhe keta vertete i besuan?dhe te nesermen ne mengjez mi kerkonin dokumente,dhe ne hymjen time ma pruren nje familje Iakjane,e cila familje ishte e porositur qe t'me provokonte dhe ne mengjez me lajmronte kinse femit e mi po e provokonin,deri sa me detyruan ti rrahi burr e grua,por ishte vine sepse djalin ma lidhen per inati tim 12vjeqar,dhe qe 5vjet duke e munduar shpirterisht,dhe nuk guzon asnje avokat t'me mbroi,bile e kam lajmrue edhe keshillin kombetar shqiptaro amerikan,ku i kerkova dndihme qe te iku thane se jane te nxanur me pavaresin e kosoves dhe se jane nje organizat humanitare ?Dhe ku i thash ketij kryetarit se mos valle a duhet perhere qe te vdesin njerezit qe kontribuan per qeshtjen e kombit qeshte si magar,kete e kam te inqizuar,dhe me tha se te bahem deshmitar qe mu ke lajmrue,nuk ka drejtesi e as zot te vertete,por ka bushterizem kurveri ndere kombe,sidomos nder ne.

----------


## pirroja1

Ja "xhevahiri" Haxhi Kuçi, çka shkruan per Adem Jasharin:

http://www.bashkimikombetar.com/hist...-t2785-210.htm

Me emra tjere u paraqitem spiunave,qe ti lavdroi per aktivitetin qe e keni tradhetue popullin,dhe a nuk ndegjon bisedat dhe ti me zerin e rrases se zeze kan e mbroni spiunet !!

Adem Jasharin se kam shajte por tek e fundit qe shpifesh as ai nuk me hyne ne koke sepse e shpallet komandant pa ushtri,dhe vdiq si i vetmuar duke luftue me shkie e ju nga malet e qiqavices(qyqeve) e shikojshit se si po vritet!Hajt shitjua petllat me shurre tucave dhe spiunave bosave te tu!

E kush eshte bre Adem Jashari?Po qe hiq ama karuci nuk po ma nin a ndegjon ore qen!Ja keni sharrue mire e tani ne emer te tij kinse doni me na mashtrue e ma na shti nen cenzur si shkijet me juve qe ju hyjshit ne ****!
Une kur nuk ju kam hyre ne **** as shkive as juve ore spiuna!

----------


## pirroja1

Ferkoj duart Haxhi Kuçi, sepse e keni ngren karremin se bashku me UDB-ne!

Shiqon videot me poshte se kush eshte ky provokator:



http://www.vidoemo.com/yvideo.php?i=...me-haxhi-kuin=




http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x63...-bised-me_news

----------

